# Crappie Fishing 1-5-19



## andypat

I stopped at 15 crappie. Keep them alive, then released them. Also hooked one bass that I didn't land, and one small bass I released. What great weather for this time of year.


----------



## catman

Nice catch Andy. This weather is crazy warm for January and good for the heating bill also..


----------



## andypat

catman said:


> Nice catch Andy. This weather is crazy warm for January and good for the heating bill also..


I think it is all coming to an end soon Nick. Please no more rain.


----------



## ANGLRDerek

*Great catches Andypat!*

Looks like a crappie day! 😉

Have you ever tried to ice fish for them? We do it quite a bit and even wrote a brief article about it. We would love to get your feedback! 
https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/ice/crappie-ice-fishing/

Tight lines guys!


----------



## andypat

Yes we use to look forward to ice fishing when I was a young guy. I have a few pictures of on the ice but they won't show up on this post. We use to ice fish Broad Creek, and North East River a lot. Also some of the ponds on the eastern Shore.
View attachment 59237


----------



## Jollymon

Ice fishing is to much work to get the boat in


----------



## Jerry Norris

ANGLRDerek said:


> Looks like a crappie day! 😉
> 
> Have you ever tried to ice fish for them? We do it quite a bit and even wrote a brief article about it. We would love to get your feedback!
> https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/ice/crappie-ice-fishing/
> 
> Tight lines guys!


Good article. I used to ice fish back in the 70's. Still have a bunch of small jigs that I made for the ice.


----------



## Pajigging machin

Cutting holes in Perryville last year was the closest I came to ice fishing in many years. I like ice fishing but weather doesn't cooperate often in these times.


----------



## FishDE

I am a new member. Love to fish Winter with light, light finesse methods. Had an hour after work and stopped at a tidal spillway.
Boy, was I in the right spot at the right time. I caught citation size Yellow Perch after Yellow Perch with a 1lb. Crappie and a 20" Pickerel mixed in.
The longest Yellow Perch was the last one in the photos. It was 17" long!
The heaviest is the second one at almost 2 lbs.!!! 
Caught over Twenty in this class in an hour. I wish I had more time. 
Caught them with Provokem Bleeding Glow Shad Darts on 2lb. Sensithin line.



















View attachment 59261


----------



## andypat

WOW! You hit the jackpot.


----------



## Jerry Norris

Now that was a worthwhile fishing trip!


----------



## Baybum

Very nice, was that in De. or Md?


----------



## andypat

Might have to fish the spillways soon. Going to be freezing with not much wind at night. That might make ice on the fishing spots. I might make a trip to Broad Creek spillway in Delaware soon. I know that will be open water.


----------



## FishDE

Thanks... I sure did hit the jackpot. Went back there for an hour last week and caught a few more plus a couple of really nice bass using the same method. They targeted pink colors and as soon as a bass took me under log and snapped it off, my bite stopped. It was my only pink shad dart.


----------



## FishDE

It sure was. Best hour of this month. Just can't find more time to fish.


----------



## FishDE

Hi Baybum. This was in De. I fish Md too and would expect yellow perch of this class in the creeks on the eastern shore before finding them in De.


----------



## FishDE

The ponds and lakes are frozen again and we have a brutal cold on the way. Hope I can find one more hour to fish before the front gets here.


----------



## FishDE

Nice catch of crappie. Where did you catch them?


----------



## Jerry Norris

What size darts were you using? Think these would work? First picture from top to bottom: 1/64, 1/16, 1/8. Second picture is mostly 1/16's with a few 1/8's mixed in.


----------



## andypat

I also like pink, orange, and light green. The perch were in the upper Marshy hope in Dec. But none in the last two weeks. The creek is open one morning then froze up with thin ice the next. Going to try again this morning. That is some really nice perch you caught. Wherever you caught them. Can't give that spot up.


----------



## Sql

Jerry Norris said:


> What size darts were you using? Think these would work? First picture from top to bottom: 1/64, 1/16, 1/8. Second picture is mostly 1/16's with a few 1/8's mixed in.


I can't imagine how one can cast these weightless little things. How is it done, on shore or pier? What kind of fishing is this called?


----------



## Pajigging machin

Have to use light line. Max 6lb test. I use 4lb test myself mostly.


----------



## andypat

Sql said:


> I can't imagine how one can cast these weightless little things. How is it done, on shore or pier? What kind of fishing is this called?


To answer your question, I guess you could call this type of fishing, Pan fishing, perch fishing, crappie fishing. I think pan fishing covers them all. Sql, not being a wise guy. I got to know this. You really never heard of this kind of fishing? What kind of fishing do you do?


----------



## Jerry Norris

With small diameter lines and a weighted float, casting 1/64 oz. darts are not a problem. If the fish are dead on the bottom, a couple of split shot will get it out and down. Often, guys will use a modified drop shot rigging with two darts or small jigs above a heavier sinker. The attached picture is a drop shot rig that I tied for deep water in the river. While this one is tied with heavier line and larger hooks for using one to three inch plastics, the same arrangement tied on lighter line with small darts or jigs and a smaller sinker will work in smaller, shallower creeks.


----------



## Pajigging machin

When the spring crappie bite is in full swing I throw 1/64 jigs by themselves often with no issues. Now I have learned shad darts lightest I can cast by itself is a 1/32. Hair causes wind resistance on 1/64 and can't quite reach fish


----------



## Jerry Norris

Pajigging machin said:


> When the spring crappie bite is in full swing I throw 1/64 jigs by themselves often with no issues. Now I have learned shad darts lightest I can cast by itself is a 1/32. Hair causes wind resistance on 1/64 and can't quite reach fish


PA, are you using a float and how deep are you fishing?


----------



## Sql

andypat said:


> To answer your question, I guess you could call this type of fishing, Pan fishing, perch fishing, crappie fishing. I think pan fishing covers them all. Sql, not being a wise guy. I got to know this. You really never heard of this kind of fishing? What kind of fishing do you do?


No, I have never done this kind of fishing. As I have alluded to, I just couldn't figure out how one can cast an weightless object. As you know, from physics, force requires mass. Casting involves acceleration provided by human force to the weight on the line. So, I thought no weight -> no force -> no distance.

But thanks to Pajigging M and Jerry N. Both hinted a how it might be done: lighter lines reduce resistance. That allows one to use lighter rod, I think. That allows more acceleration so there can be some force and therefore distance. The kind of fishing I have been doing is casting 80-100 yards out on 15' rod with 6 oz lead. I do know that crappies and perch are good eating fish. So I may decide to try pan fishing as Andy has called it. I guess it's less tiring and cleaner to handle the lures. (Is it called lures? Big spoons for bluefish or rockfish are call lures.)

Any additional information from the "know" fellow fisherman would be appreciated also.


----------



## andypat

Sql, You will like pan fishing. It's like fishing with all the work picked out. Don't need much. A 7' Med/light spinning rod, a cheap about $30-40-50 spinning reel filed with light 6# Mono line, or, I use 8 Lb braid. With that you can cast light lures and land larger fish like bass and pickerel. If you use braided line you should use a Mono. leader. I use 10 Lb clear blue Stren Mono for leader. Give it a try. PS a good supply of Jerry Norris Shad darts will help. Jerry on this fishing forum. A lot of different ways to pan fish. Maybe some will join in and give you more fishing tips.


----------



## Pajigging machin

Jerry when the bite is in full swing I don't use bobbers . Fish are close enough to the bank no bobber needed. Oh also I forgot to mention for me I loose more fish on 1/64oz darts. I guess it's the smaller hook and I think stepping up the hook size would take away from the natural look of the dart. In the early spring when water still cold and crappie not chasing I will put a bobber on to slow down presentation


----------



## ESRob

Good info on this thread.
Thanks for the picture of the rig, Jerry. Are those just chartreuse beads above those hooks?


----------



## Jerry Norris

ESRob said:


> Good info on this thread.
> Thanks for the picture of the rig, Jerry. Are those just chartreuse beads above those hooks?


Yes, I often add either red or chartreuse beads to the rigs-don't know that it makes any difference to the fish, but I just like to add a little more color. If you are interested, I have some articles in the Blog section of my web site: https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/blog/ The web site is utilitarian and totally unimpressive, but suffices for my use. There are three articles on fishing the Susquehanna and one on winter yellow perch fishing along with drawings on how to tie the double drop shot rigs for both deep and shallow water.

PA, it is not uncommon to lose more fish on the smaller hooks, especially crappie because of their much larger mouths.


----------



## Jerry Norris

Sql said:


> No, I have never done this kind of fishing. As I have alluded to, I just couldn't figure out how one can cast an weightless object. As you know, from physics, force requires mass. Casting involves acceleration provided by human force to the weight on the line. So, I thought no weight -> no force -> no distance.
> 
> But thanks to Pajigging M and Jerry N. Both hinted a how it might be done: lighter lines reduce resistance. That allows one to use lighter rod, I think. That allows more acceleration so there can be some force and therefore distance. The kind of fishing I have been doing is casting 80-100 yards out on 15' rod with 6 oz lead. I do know that crappies and perch are good eating fish. So I may decide to try pan fishing as Andy has called it. I guess it's less tiring and cleaner to handle the lures. (Is it called lures? Big spoons for bluefish or rockfish are call lures.)
> 
> Any additional information from the "know" fellow fisherman would be appreciated also.


As Andy says, panfishing is fun. Other guys will have different setups and opinions, but my setups are 6'6" to 7' ultralight, light and medium light rods with size 500 to 2500 reels spooled with either eight to ten pound Nanofil, braid or the new 8 or 12 lb. Gliss line. The Gliss lines are super small diameter and outcast anything I have ever used and the heavier line strength allows me to straighten hooks and recover more of my lures. It is also super sensitive for detecting a light bite. I am still experimenting with the Gliss so the jury is still out on its durability though. The Nanofil is the next best casting for distance but is more difficult to detect subtle bites on light lures because it has a tendency to retain some slack between the rod and a light lure. Braid doesn't cast quite as far as the other two but is great for detecting light bites. I usually am able to pick up spools of fluorocarbon line on sale at Walmart when they do their inventory changes so I generally use it for leader material but plain mono will work just as well. I use the ultra light outfits in the small shallow streams and depths of less than 20 feet and the light and medium light outfits in the deeper waters. With the ultra light rigs, I can cast two 1/64 oz. tandem jigs with no problems. If you are interested in more reading and some drawings on how to tie the rigs, I just posted a link to my el cheapo web site: https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/blog/ Check the Blog and the pictures. You don't know what you are missing if you've never fished the yellow and white perch runs in late winter and spring. It is often literally two fish at a time cast after cast.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKLtbZadH4Y


----------



## andypat

Jerry, great post and white perch Info. Good old Susky. Very good video. Did you ever make a yellow perch video?


----------



## FishDE

I was using 1/64 & when the tide & the wind picked up switched to 1/32. I did not go any larger. The 1/64 caught most of them.


----------



## FishDE

I have been fishing this spot for years & it is my "Go To" spot when I need a good fix of catching. 
That said, I am new to the forum & would like to offer this "Hot Spot" to the chosen few. Here it is:

Feel free to reply if you have any questions


----------



## Jerry Norris

No Andy, I have never made a yellow perch video.


----------



## Sql

Jerry Norris said:


> As Andy says, panfishing is fun. Other guys will have different setups and opinions, but my setups are 6'6" to 7' ultralight, light and medium light rods with size 500 to 2500 reels spooled with either eight to ten pound Nanofil, braid or the new 8 or 12 lb. Gliss line. The Gliss lines are super small diameter and outcast anything I have ever used and the heavier line strength allows me to straighten hooks and recover more of my lures. It is also super sensitive for detecting a light bite. I am still experimenting with the Gliss so the jury is still out on its durability though. The Nanofil is the next best casting for distance but is more difficult to detect subtle bites on light lures because it has a tendency to retain some slack between the rod and a light lure. Braid doesn't cast quite as far as the other two but is great for detecting light bites. I usually am able to pick up spools of fluorocarbon line on sale at Walmart when they do their inventory changes so I generally use it for leader material but plain mono will work just as well. I use the ultra light outfits in the small shallow streams and depths of less than 20 feet and the light and medium light outfits in the deeper waters. With the ultra light rigs, I can cast two 1/64 oz. tandem jigs with no problems. If you are interested in more reading and some drawings on how to tie the rigs, I just posted a link to my el cheapo web site: https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/blog/ Check the Blog and the pictures. You don't know what you are missing if you've never fished the yellow and white perch runs in late winter and spring. It is often literally two fish at a time cast after cast. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKLtbZadH4Y


Excellent useful information, Jerry. Heart felt thanks for all the new information (at least for me.) Just watching you catching is too much fun already. Haha.


----------



## Sql

Jerry Norris said:


> As Andy says, panfishing is fun. Other guys will have different setups and opinions, but my setups are 6'6" to 7' ultralight, light and medium light rods with size 500 to 2500 reels spooled with either eight to ten pound Nanofil, braid or the new 8 or 12 lb. Gliss line. The Gliss lines are super small diameter and outcast anything I have ever used and the heavier line strength allows me to straighten hooks and recover more of my lures. It is also super sensitive for detecting a light bite. I am still experimenting with the Gliss so the jury is still out on its durability though. The Nanofil is the next best casting for distance but is more difficult to detect subtle bites on light lures because it has a tendency to retain some slack between the rod and a light lure. Braid doesn't cast quite as far as the other two but is great for detecting light bites. I usually am able to pick up spools of fluorocarbon line on sale at Walmart when they do their inventory changes so I generally use it for leader material but plain mono will work just as well. I use the ultra light outfits in the small shallow streams and depths of less than 20 feet and the light and medium light outfits in the deeper waters. With the ultra light rigs, I can cast two 1/64 oz. tandem jigs with no problems. If you are interested in more reading and some drawings on how to tie the rigs, I just posted a link to my el cheapo web site: https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/blog/ Check the Blog and the pictures. You don't know what you are missing if you've never fished the yellow and white perch runs in late winter and spring. It is often literally two fish at a time cast after cast. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKLtbZadH4Y


Like Andypat says below, great post! ... Excellent useful information, Jerry. Heart felt thanks for all the new information (at least for me.) Just watching you catch them is too much fun already. Haha .... Thanks again.


----------



## Jerry Norris

Hope it helps some. It is nice to be able to go back and relive some of the action from last year. If you are able to catch some keeper yellow perch, cut small strips with the skin on about 1/8 to 1/4" wide by 1/2 to 3/4" long out of the bellies when you clean them. Then use the strips on jigs, darts or just plain hooks to sweeten them up. That often makes the difference between catching or not catching. Another trick is to cut some strips of red or green felt about 1/8" by 1/2 to 3/4 inches long and soak them in anise oil and use them on your jigs. You can get the felt at Walmart or craft stores. The anise oil is sometimes hard to find but you should be able to find it in the seasonings aisle of grocery stores.

Did you view any of the rock fishing videos on my YouTube channel?


----------

